# Echo GT225 trimmer_max string size



## tearitup (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Accessories/Trimmer-Heads


> "Rapid Loader Head": Standard on GT225 / GT225i models - it fits all ECHO trimmers.
> This head uses 0.080", 0.095", 0.105", 0.130" or 0.155" diameter line.
> NOTE: Line diameters above 0.105" are recommended for trimmers with 25cc engines and larger.


Question:
In past, my issue w/ most bump head's, was the refilling.
Are the Echo "Speed Feed Heads" (in video), really that fast to refill? http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Acc.../Trimmer-Heads

Once refilled, does line advance easily / reliably? Or, after they've been used a bit, do you have to repeatedly tap them, to advance line?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got one of those speed feeds on my Echo and it is very simple to load. You just cut off a few arm lengths of string, thread it through the holes and wind. The bump works like normal, one or two taps and you are good to go.

I run the .080" in mine, because I had it, but would probably go up to the .095" line.


----------



## tearitup (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks. Good to know.
I've used 0.105" line in a (now) 25 yr old homelite "bump feed" head. It was rated to use 0.080, but .105 has worked fine.
Even that wears out pretty fast, depending. Not sure I'd want to go back to 0.095.

But that 0.105 line is quite old now. Possibly, newer, quality brand line may be "tougher" - or not.

On a borrowed machine, I've used .155" Echo brand line on an Echo trimmer, in a "rapid load" head - where slide in ~ 8" pieces. 

It seemed very tough & seemed to cut thru tough roots / heavy grass / dirt by sidewalks, much faster than even the 0.105 line - on a Stihl brush cutter.


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

+1 for the speed loading head from Echo. I've got an SRM225 and use .095 in it. Cut a length of line, thread it through the head (there are arrows on the head you line up to get the holes aligned) and then just crank it clockwise and it sucks the line up, good to go!


----------

